# بعض اسباب العقم عند المتزوجين والتشوه لدى الاطفال -من خبرتي الشخصية



## حياة بالمسيح (12 فبراير 2019)

لا يجوز للشباب والفتيات الزواج من ابنة العم او ابن العم او ابنة الخال او ابن الخال او حتى ان يكون جدة الشباب هي اخت جد الشابة او بالعكس كما حصل معي اذ جد ابي هو اخ لجدة امي وفي البداية لم توافق الكنيسة على زواجهما لانهما من عائلة واحدة ثم وافقت الكنيسة وذلك في سنة 1958 لم يمن لديهم ادنى معلومات والتتيجة ولدت اختي الكبيرة في سنة 1959 وهي معوقة لا تستطيع الجلوس او المشي او التحدث وهي تبكي فقط ولماذا تبكي لا احد يعلم واخذاها والدتي ووالدي الى مدينة لندن البريطانية وفحصها الاطباء هناك وكان عمرها ثلاث سنين فقالوا ان دماغها لا يمكن ان ينمو وهي سوف تموت وفعلاً ماتت في احد الليالي كانت تبكي ثم توفقت عن البكاء وظننا انها نامت ولكن في الصباح التالي تبين انها ماتت وهي لم تقل ولا كلمة واحدة فهي ملاك في السناء
واعرف عائلات لم يرزقوا باطفال البتة بسبب كونهما اقارب من الدرجة الاولى او الثانية او الثالثة اي انهم اولاد العم او اولاد الخال او حتى اجدادهم هم اخوان واخوات
واتمنى ان يرزق الجميع باطفال سالمين حتى يكونوا كنيسة المسيح المستقبلية


----------



## أَمَة (6 مارس 2019)

ما حدث مع والديك في انجاب شقيقتك الكبرى ليس نتيجة القربى بينهما. هو يحصل لمتوزجين غير اقرباء، و السبب عدم نمو الدماغ لدى الجنين. و هناك أمراض كثيرة أخرى تحصل في ولادة أطفال يكون القلب لديهم يحتاج الى أكثر من عملية جراحية لكي يستطيع الطفل العيش و يكون الوالدان غير أقرباء.

سبب التحذير في عدم زواج الأقرباء هو احتمالية أن يكون الزوجان حاملان جينات مرضية متشابهة مثل السكري أو الروماتيزم (على اضعف مستوى) و في هذه الحالة الأولاد سيكون لديهم نفس المشكلة.


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (18 مارس 2019)

احتمال العقم وسقوط الجنين هو جهاز المناعة لدى المرأة يعتبر الجنين هو شئ غريب فيسقطه وهذا احد اسباب موت الجنين في اسابيعه الاولى او بسبب وجود اكياس حول الرحم او بداخل الرحم فيجب ازالتها بعملية جراحية فيتم الحمل بعدها وينجح بعد ازالة الاكياس


----------

